# 14 days to go before she has her babies...



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

or there abouts, her is my little angel Trinity looking so big now..
Please send out positive thoughts for when she has the pup-s.
I have sold one if all goes well to a very good home.










And here she is with proud Daddy..


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poor thing she's so big! I hope all goes well with her and the babies Julie.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Kari..so do I.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Poor Triny. I hope all goes well. I can't wait to see what their pups will look like... make sure to take some pictures please


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

How many is she having?


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Aww bless her she is HUGE. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

fingers crossed for u Julie me and the boys are sending you all positive vibes but I'm sure it'll all go fine and they will be beautiful babies  soo u really not tempted to keep one??


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope all goes well, good wishes coming her way ^_^


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Aw! Good luck!!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Thats the sweetest picture! she looks huge!!! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Good luck sweetie!! I'm sure she'll be a wonderful mommy!! I can't wait to see pics of the babies!!
She looks really big!! Do you know how many she'll have?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone...
The vet said she was definately having one pup, possibly two .

Sarah, yes I will be very temped to keep a pup but I really cant. I have sold one so far....if all goes well.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Poor girl!
I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

aaww they are going to be great parents julie  

i can't believe only 14 more days


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Mommy is looking good!! and tired...  As expected. I hope all goes well, and the babies and mommy are all healthy! Definitely keep us all updated!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Piggiepi said:


> Mommy is looking good!! and tired...  As expected. I hope all goes well, and the babies and mommy are all healthy! Definitely keep us all updated!



I will xxx


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awww Bless xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Goodluck with the delivery! I hope it's fast and everything goes smoothly for her. Can't wait to see the puppies!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks guys...she is 52 days now and this is what is happening to her pup-pies....Week Eight (Days 50-57)
DEVELOPMENT OF THE PUPPIES
Fetal movement can be detected when mommy is at rest Puppies can safely be born from now on.

CHANGES IN THE MOMMY 
Milk may be squeezed from nipples 
The mommy will be very large.


Oooo she keeps on looking for somewhere to have her pup-pies bless, I hope she has it/them in her whelping box..LOL


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww she looks so cute! go luck on the delivery! i'm sure she will do just fine


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Congrats on the puppies and hope everything goes well


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

10 days to go.....wow going fast


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

6 days to go.........

she is getting so big now.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

More pics????


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*This is Triny...*

I dont think she can grow much more now and she is searching all around the house now looking for a place to have them ( even though she has a whelping box ready).
This is where she is sleeping at night but it is a bit of a sqeeze now for her. I can see the pups one at each side so I know she is definately having 2 and by the look of her possible more.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

My goodness! She is so huge! Poor little lady! I can't wait to see pics of the pups! Good luck, Triny! (((hugs))))


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks.......please send positive thoughts.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Rubyfox said:


>


Ouch. That is all.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*Awwww Poor Trinity. She's so big I mean I thought my Precious was big but from the pics she looks bigger than what Precious was. Awww she's so cute but im sure she is not very comfortable right now. It's amazing how such a lil breed like a chi can get such a belly when they are preggers. Can't wait to see how many she has. I bet your getting excited. Good luck and I will continue to keep her in my thoughts waiting to see what she has.  *


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

~ don't they look cute when they are pregnant? Im sure she'll do fine. I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

good luck trinny..and julie! keep us updated!  ((hugs))


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny is still running around, she can still go up-stairs. Even though we try not to let her.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I will Tiffany.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

whoa! Julie!
she's big hope everything 's oh k send pics! Jemini's almost due too she should be due the 30th i go this week to see how many she'll have 


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> whoa! Julie!
> she's big hope everything 's oh k send pics! Jemini's almost due too she should be due the 30th i go this week to see how many she'll have
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Good luck to you also. Keep us up-dated


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

sure will i'm going to have the video cam going too lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have my camera ready, it takes videos too.


----------



## mrvb (Mar 28, 2006)

Good luck to her. I am sending positive thoughts. Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Just two days left, till the day she is due. 
I hope she has them soon, I cant wait any longer and I am sure she is going to pop any min...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww I can't wait to see pics...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

how exciting! i cant wait to see pics


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Poor thing! What is the size difference between her and the proud father? Maybe it's just the pictures but he looks really big to be her babies daddy. They are both really cute. I bet they will make sweet babies!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Just two days left, till the day she is due.
> I hope she has them soon, I cant wait any longer and I am sure she is going to pop any min...


I know how you feel!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

holy cow I just saw the pictures and she looks as big as Flower did with her first litter and that was 6 puppies. Do you know how many she is having? If not my guess is 5-6.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I can't wait to see the puppies! I think she'll have 3, but of course I hope she'll have more :love5: Goodluck!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

TRINITY, good luck sweetie!! Poor baby, looks like about 4 of her little head can fit in her stomach. 

Me and my brother send good thoughts to you, Trinity, and daddy! I'm getting excited for you!!


----------

